
How Stalagmites Get Their Shape - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/27/science/stalagmites-physics-caves.html
======
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191128230402/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191128230402/https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/27/science/stalagmites-
physics-caves.html)

